# Employment Ban and NOC



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

Need some help. I am currently employed for 6 months now and is planning to leave my company. My new employer is willing to pay the ban. My question is, do I need to give 1month notice and what will be the risk if they are not willing to give me NOC?

Someone told me that if you are in 3months probation period, u can leave your company and will not be subject to ban. I signed a 3month probation contract but I am working more than 6mos now without signing a new contract.

Thanks


----------



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

Please I need some expert opinion or someone who had experienced the same thing.. Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You don't say which Middle Eastern country you are working in (originally from Philippines and expat in Poland)! 
If this is a question about the UAE, be very careful and be prepared for the worst that can happen. This happened to a friend of mine and even though her new company gave the old one money they still insisted on the ban. These were large well-known companies. If you get the ban then you have to leave UAE and return later like my friend did. When she did return the job was no longer open and she had to find another job.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

As far as I know from my own experience. You get a ban nonetheless. There is nothing like a payment for the ban anymore. Since it is an automatic ban of 6 months from the U.A.E Ministry of Labour. You can join a free zone company though. And ministry of labour has some minimum salary restrictions if you want to join a non-free zone company whilst under ban.

For Graduates and over 12000 aed per month
For undergrads (high school, O/A levels) 5000 aed per month.

The laws do change constantly. The best thing to do is call the MOL helpline. They'll guide you properly.


----------

